# sand or gravel???????



## wellsy1988 (Jan 20, 2013)

I wanna do an African cichlid tank and I'm stuck between using sand or gravel. What would.do best in my tank? I would be using play sand instead of the aquarium sand to save on cost


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sand, but gravel works too. Cichlids like to sift through the sand for food scraps and like to move it around to make breeding spots or enlarge caves. They do alright with gravel, too. It's up to you.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont know what its like to have gravel I went straight to the sand and glad I did. I love to see them tear through it and make an entirely new terrain. They do wonders in the sand you will love the sand just as much as they do. I did filter maintenance to day and actually found some in the canister not a lot for a 3 month run


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I would do sand


----------

